# Info on Dubai Ambulance. Pay, Requirements or General Info?



## Shrek929 (Jan 25, 2015)

Looking for info on Dubai Ambulance. I was told they are hiring but not much info on their website.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

Read the other threads. This is an ongoing thing.


----------



## Shrek929 (Feb 1, 2015)

Is this company the same as National Ambulance? I have read those threads.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 1, 2015)

No, National Ambulance is in Abu Dhabi....an Emirate about 90 miles away from Dubai. National Ambulance went full on expat mode and that is why that thread and all those issues exist.

As for Dubai Ambulance, unless you are Philipino or Indian, I do not see much hope for you but give it a try. The pay is low, cost of living in Dubai is high and respect is minimal. For hotels or other services which pick up paramedics, they typically go S. African because you get the white skin, the cool accent and the modern knowledge/protocols but still cheaper than a Brit, Yankee, Aussie or Canuck.


----------



## dutemplar (Feb 1, 2015)

Mental note, don't really bother applying for the Jumeirah hotel then...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 2, 2015)

I saw that hotel post too. Considered it, but then realized how bored I'd likely be.


----------



## Louis Cutrone (Apr 18, 2015)

Get help from the 2 biggest news sites .. Khaleej Times and Gulf news.


----------

